# anti bark collars????



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a dog that I adopted that will bark for a long time if hes left in the kennel hes got some kind of seperation anxiety type issue, wasn't crate trained ect.

Bottom line is he barks himself ragged if we come home and don't let him out of the kennel ( which I don't do until he calms back down, I sure don't want to reinforce this behavior).

I'm working on the crate training at night and hes making good progress on that but if the barking in the kennel keeps up I'm going to have to figure out something to get him to shut up.

HE just went out in the kennels yesterday hes been staying in our house since we got him about a month ago. The outdoor kennels have two english pointers next to him in seperate kennels , they rarely bark at anything.

He does the same thing inside hes confined to one large room in the house with two female older very calm shorthairs to keep him company, and my kids if they are watchng TV. IF I leave the room he will bark like hell for a long while, 15-20 minutes or more, then he does finally calm down.

Its pretty aggravating, I'm considering putting abark collar on him and was wondering if any of you have used one, did it work. And brand/model recommendations

Thanks


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Had the dogtra. It was crap. Borrowed a friend's Tritronics and it worked well. Normally I've heard good things about dogtra but this one was a lemon.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a tri-tronics that I used when my lab was a pup. We lived in town and her kennel was in our back yard near the alley and she would get teased by kids riding bikes to school. 
The tritronics worked great and took care of the problem in just a week or two, but she still hates kids on bikes!! :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, had a tri-tronics too and liked it til Sam lunched it out. Get the rechargeable unit, not the battery one. 2 of my labs learned real quick.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Did you guys have to leave them on permanantly or did they finally learn to shut up??

Dick I was sent out of town and haven't got a chance to check out the trucks if your still interested I was going to Atlanta tomorrow


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

should be able to take them off after a while... My Girl friend is a Vet and she has a collar I used to train my dog... when he barked it sprayed citronella (sp) on them.. in their face... completely safe... they do not like the smell.. worked good...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobm; tritronics here also. The key is that you can't have dogs around him that bark, or they set off the collar. Sometimes you can put duct tape over the reciever to muffle the noise and filter out the other dogs barking. If this is not a problem, they work great. It takes the dog a while to figure them out. At first, they'll keep yipping as the collar hits them until they figure out how to shut it off. Just leave it on him and let him howl. He'll stop if you can take it. Some learn faster than others. They do work great though; I have one in the truck continually, though I rarely have to use one now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for the tip about other dogs I wouldn't of thought of that.

The dogs in the adjacent kennels rarely bark but I will make sure they are in the house.

Gonehunting,,Is this something that will actually train the dog with negative association or will he have to wear it permantly. All my own dogs have been properly socialized and I've never had to deal with this particular problem before.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Do these thing work on yowling cats also?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

that is what the 12 gauge collar is for.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobm; I have never had a dog that had to wear it permanently. I have to warn you though, it can be kind of a brutal thing. Sometimes the dog starts to scream when it hits him which just get him shocked all the more.
Which means he screams all the more. It sounds brutal but really it's something he may have to wear for a week and maybe never again.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> The key is that you can't have dogs around him that bark, or they set off the collar. Sometimes you can put duct tape over the reciever to muffle the noise and filter out the other dogs barking. If this is not a problem, they work great.


The tri-tronics I have is activated by the vibration of a dogs vocal cords. I was unaware that others were activated by sound. I think those would make me a little nervous. 
As far as the length of time, my dog wore hers all the time for about two weeks then sparingly after that and now she hasn't had it on in about 6 1/2 years. (Shes 8 now)


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Bob, make sure you intro the bark collar much like a regular e training collar. They need to wear it for a few days with no bad association or he will become collar wise on you, then you maybe stuck with him wearing it for a longer period. Also when you put it on him after intro and begin to use it, put him in a posistion for a little bit where he is not barking, this way he doesn't get an immediate correction and possible association. The bark collar used properly really helps a nervous dog learn to settle down.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks guys this is one area I have absolutely no experience with


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

At what age would you start a dog on the bark collar?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you have a young dog and are socializing and exercising him properly you might not need one. In 40 years of dog ownership this is the first time I needed one.

I would imagine if the dogs a problem barker any age would be appropriate. I've started on level two with the tritronics unit but the dogs in the house again because I just had him neutered I may have to go up a level when I put him back out in the kennel

I bought the tritronics unit by the way.

Thanks for the advice


----------

